# Five Ten resole kit



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

Would it be worth it to just resole a pair of my old DC Skate shoes with the Five ten stealth resole kit?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i tried this. the glue they gave me did not hold up. i found out i was supposed to grind off or remove the old sole, which i didnt do. i glued right on top of old sole. anway,the glue came apart when the shoes got wet. 

So i ended up using Gorilla glue...yeah, the super crazy hardware stuff. it worked for a long time (very messy though!) but when that started to fail, i went ahead and got 5'10 shoes.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Do it properly, it will last as long as the sole lasts.

I've done it with two sets of Vans (no other choice, Five ten only go up to UK13), grind the old sole, make sure it's clean, glue, clamp, leave to set, cut/grind to shape once dry.

One pair is 18months old, the other since 2009, both lasting fine as far as sole attachment goes.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

pics? did you resole it up the sides at all like the impacts or just on the bottom?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

My current Skinks








Before, with the stock Vans _I'll kill you if you get me ****ing wet_ sole.










After, with Stealth where Waffle once was. I didn't try to replace the sides of the sole as I can't honestly say I've ever used that part to try and grip a pedal, plus this way is much easier.

To get it roughly to shape I cut it with a carpet knife, then used a bench belt sander to (very carefully) grind it to the right shape. If you look closely you can see the sole's edge is angled so I didn't sand off any of the shoe.

Not including drying/setting time the whole thing takes about 4 hours, faster if you take less care. For current condition, imagine the second picture with more scuff and less whiteness.

If you have one nearby, a number of companies can do re-soles for you, check Five Ten's website.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

sweet. looks good. might have to try that if i dont find any more 5.10 rennies around after mine die.


----------

